# Allergy testing day for Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dropped Betty at the vets this morning as she is having intradermal allergy testing today to see if they can find out what is causing her scratching.
After having a chat with the vet nurse Betty was then taken through to the
treatment area...I expected to hear 'the bark that can shatter glass' at full blast... but nothing... she just trotted off without a backward glance... there's loyalty
These tests are not always very conclusive but I'm hoping they will at least point me in the right direction.
They have to shave a patch in Betty's side to do the test Ggrr.....just when I had got her coat to a nice length I know it will grow and will be worth it if it comes up with some answers..
Picking her up at 6.30pm... I will let you know the results tomorrow.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope you get some answers soon Colin. I dont know what is worse, them trotting off without a backwards glance or having to be dragged off yodelling. I felt the same with Paul at nursery. Cheery wave and bye Mum, humph!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL.... Betty actually pulls on her lead to get IN to the Vets...she loves it there
(probably all the attention she gets....the little attention seeker she is!!)..
but it's is much better than her being scared!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree, but they could at least pretend that they will miss you LOL


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Colin ... thinking of you and of course Betty today .. you are doing the right thing for Betty .. at least you will know after the test results come back, I know how much this is worrying you .. JoJo hugs coming your way 

By the way I know how you feel about shaving Betty's coat, as my dogs had to be shaved on their neck when taking bloods for Optigen, ahh seeing Honey's pink skin, love her .... at least when they were hip scored I had the choice to shave them or to just injected them in the bottom area ... I opted for bottom area :S


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck Betty, Bertie and I will keep everything crossed that the tests do find out what's causing her to scratch and then treatment can start and she'll soon be itch free. Perhaps you could start a new hair trend and shave a patch off the other side and she can have a mohawk type doo running down her back 

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi JoJo

Thanks, I'm know it sounds a bit shallow but......I just love her shaggy coat - I will probably have to clip her quite short to try to even it out a bit

I have got the feeling it is going to be a long day


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Good luck Betty, Bertie and I will keep everything crossed that the tests do find out what's causing her to scratch and then treatment can start and she'll soon be itch free. Perhaps you could start a new hair trend and shave a patch off the other side and she can have a mohawk type doo running down her back
> 
> Clare and Bertie x


Thanks Clare...yes might need to get creative!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Thinking of you and Betty today - Archie send Betty lots of big bouncy licks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck today Colin!! Betty'll be fine and how great will it be if it helps get to the bottom of Betty's itching.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck to Betty, Colin. Hope they get to the cause of it

Ian & Helen


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing shallow about loving your cockapoos gorgeous coat ... the coat texture and colour is an important element of the breed... which we were all drawn to when decided to get a cockapoo .. along with character, size and low shedding .. and pure cuteness  

Colin it will grow back but I did need to clip Honey's coat shorter to even it out xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

If you do have to cut her coat shorter it could be a good excuse to buy her a nice little jumper to wear


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah hope it goes ok Colin. Good luck Betty! - Lots of licks from Nacho xxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope they will be able to give you a better idea as to why shes itchy. Deffo an excuse to buy some winter accessories to cover 'the patch' I think!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Colin.
I hope all goes well with Betty, on the plus side, they may try to hide the patch, when lady was neutered they tried to hide the spot where her iv was.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Amanda... from what I can gather it is going to be quite
a big area

Already been on the Equafleece site looking at Doggie T-Shirts!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww!! I think betty would look beautiful in something with Ruffles!!!! lol she is gorgeous no matter what....Poor betty all that you have been through!
and I hope you get to the bottom of the allergy testing...if it is anything like human allergy testing, she will be fine and comfortable...then agitated if they find the source of the allergy....I am allergic to all nuts...not fun to be tested.
She will be fine as it is completely painless!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope it all goes well today- know you have been anxious.

There are some fab t-shirts/jumpers etc... you can get so indulge yourself and Betty


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

With these tests you can get a lot of false positives and negatives...and they are normally allergic to a number of different things so it can be quite inconclusive ( some people don't bother because you may never get a definitive answer...but I feel I have to give it a go). If they do identify what's causing the problem they will start her on immunotherapy which means regular injections of the allergens to see if she can build some immunity but this can take up to a year to work and is only successful in about 60% of dogs.
One step at a time.....
Thanks for your concern


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck today Betty and Colin - hope you get some results


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope all goes well for Betty. She has such a loving daddy, you know she's in the best hands possible.

Keep us posted


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck Betty!!

Colin, you shallow???!!!! You should just love Betty for her temperament and not cos she's got a gorgeous fluffy coat!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry Colin, only just caught up with this! Hope it all went well. x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck, hope you get some results that are of help.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope today went well for Betty. Keeping everything crossed that they can pinpoint the cause of the problems.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiya Colin, hope Betty was a good girl today and the test went well. Waiting for some news and really hoping this sheds some light on it all. You have tried everything for Betty and you deserve to get some answers. Fingers crossed! 

btw, the shaved coat is a pain in the bum but it's not that bad. You just kind of get used to it . Obi was shaved in about 5 different places and it's taken an age to grow back but cutting the rest shorter to try and blend it in did help a little. You can also take advantage of the season and she can wear a coat.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Good luck Betty!!
> 
> Colin, you shallow???!!!! You should just love Betty for her temperament and not cos she's got a gorgeous fluffy coat!!


I know not to what you are referring


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hiya Colin, hope Betty was a good girl today and the test went well. Waiting for some news and really hoping this sheds some light on it all. You have tried everything for Betty and you deserve to get some answers. Fingers crossed!
> 
> btw, the shaved coat is a pain in the bum but it's not that bad. You just kind of get used to it . Obi was shaved in about 5 different places and it's taken an age to grow back but cutting the rest shorter to try and blend it in did help a little. You can also take advantage of the season and she can wear a coat.


Just posted an update...


----------

